#   > [Sony PS3]   play station 3

## jimpap

led     ()     .    .     on/of       . (  ).     .          ?  Sony    129 !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JOUN

*RROD*(Red ring of death)

----------


## Killo_Watt

> *RROD*(Red ring of death)


 http://www.google.gr/search?aq=f&sou...w=1280&bih=675 (yellow ring of death)  :Wink:

----------


## fuzz

100_0401.jpg

   YLOD       video  youtube  ...
         R36X ( ?  ??!!!)   (-)
     108  ?  ?   ?

----------


## JOUN

PS3, ..     service (             )

          : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhJGg7uqH80

----------


## fuzz

100_0401.jpg  ""     ..  :frown: ((

----------

